# stablish new Game torrent tracker for GBA Temp



## alimami (Oct 26, 2009)

hi.
I just wonder how come when GBA stablish new torrent tracker.
why not??
somthing like bit gamer or n torrents.
whats your opininon??


----------



## Raika (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't think so... From what I can understand from your post you're asking GBAtemp to host torrents or something, but GBAtemp doesn't post warez or links to them. So no.


----------



## dai-a (Oct 26, 2009)

What?
If you're talking about downloading games, well then no GBAtemp can't do that. That would be illegal. Don't be a pirate (;


----------



## Raika (Oct 26, 2009)

dai-a said:
			
		

> What?
> If you're talking about downloading games, well then no GBAtemp can't do that. That would be illegal. Don't be a pirate (;


Ironic post, majority of GBAtempers pirate, since this site is mostly about flashcarts, dump news etc. It's just that no one is allowed to post links to warez, it's not that no one pirates.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 26, 2009)

I could barely understand that but for what I could get
no gbatemp will not set up a torrent so you can illegally download GB/GBC/GBA/NDS ROM's and 360/PSP/PS2/GCN/PS1/WII/etc... ISO's


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2009)

alimami said:
			
		

> hi.
> I just wonder how come when GBA stablish new torrent tracker.
> why not??
> somthing like bit gamer or n torrents.
> whats your opininon??



I support this proposal.


----------



## Raika (Oct 26, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> alimami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you even understand it before supporting it?


----------



## Gobnoblin (Oct 26, 2009)

its not really necessary to do this as many many places exist for this already... keep the forums as is and don't bring the persecution from on high


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 26, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> I could barely understand that but for what I could get
> no gbatemp will not set up a torrent so you can illegally download GB/GBC/GBA/NDS ROM's and 360/PSP/PS2/GCN/PS1/WII/etc... ISO's


This. Seriously I've seen some bad grammar that took me a minute to figure out but yours is just so terrible I don't understand.


----------



## wchill (Oct 26, 2009)

The server would be brought down to its knees with this! Hell no!


----------



## alimami (Oct 26, 2009)

you didn't exactly find out what I'm saying.
did you all use or member of bitGAMER??
e.g bitGAMER is close private torrent community. I dont mean stablish it here on which server the forum on it.
rent or buy server and track others torrent. If you use any other trackers like mininova.org you'll get what I mean.
tracker do not host any file or content, trackr just let other seeders and leecher use and share thing they want.


----------



## Raika (Oct 26, 2009)

alimami said:
			
		

> you didn't exactly find out what I'm saying.
> did you all use or member of bitGAMER??
> e.g bitGAMER is close private torrent community. I dont mean stablish it here on which server the forum on it.
> rent or buy server and track others torrent. If you use any other trackers like mininova.org you'll get what I mean.
> tracker do not host any file or content, trackr just let other seeders and leecher use and share thing they want.


I did not understand this post at all.


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 26, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course... NOT.


----------

